# OK experts brown trout or Atlantic



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

No way to tell if it was lake run brown or native. I've literally caught thousands of brown trout in my life in streams/rivers that do not connect to any large lakes, and even within the same fishery some browns will be that color, and others more dark brown/yellowish/orange.


----------

